# Problem with China Glaze Calcium Gel Fortifier



## sylvette99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anyone else tried the Gel Fortifier by China Glaze? I love it for the first few days, but it seems like it actually makes my nails peel MORE than they ordinarily would. Is it only meant to be worn for a day or two?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 21, 2011)

I've never used it so I can't answer your question however All Lacquered Up has an article on it.

http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2009/04/arsenal-china-glaze-calcium-gel.html


----------

